# jmonkeyengine



## Scor (13. Mrz 2007)

hallo!
meine frage: kennt sich jemand mit der jmonkeyengine aus? die demos machen einen guten eindruck, ausserdem scheint es leicht zu erlernen sein.
meine zweite frage: kann man das programm nutzen, ohne cvs und ant zu installieren?
danke und gruss,
scor


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2007)

zweimal ja 

bzw. eventuell musst du einmal die sources aus dem cvs ziehen und dann mit ant compilieren, aber fürs proggen selbst brauchst du dann weder ant noch cvs. Und eine gute IDE wie eclipse bringt die Tools zum auslesen des cvs und zum kompilieren schon mit. 

Nachtrag: Ich sehe gerade, dass du dir den Aufwand sparen kannst, wenn du einfach auf der Projekthomepage www.jmonkeyengine.com einen fertig kompilierten nightly build ziehst.


----------



## Scor (21. Mrz 2007)

jau danke!
ich hab das auch mittlerweile rausgefunden, auch wenn alle tutorial explizit auf das cvs und ant verweisen.


----------

